# Reparaturen am GFK Boot



## Jungferntaler (13. April 2015)

Moinsen,

meine Nussschale hat in den letzten paar Jahren ein bissl gelitten und ich wollte mich vor der Hechtsaison mal ranmachen und gewissen Stellen reparieren.

Da das Boot des öfteren ans Land gezogen wird, ist der Kiel ein wenig in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. An dieser Stelle würde ich nur nachlackieren wollen. (vorher anschleifen und säubern)

Habe ausserdem noch zwei Stellen an denen der Lack abgeplatzt ist. Jeweils so groß wie ein 2€ Stück. Dort wollte ich mit Spachtel und Lack arbeiten. (anschleifen, säubern, spachteln, feinschliff, lackieren)

Hat einer Erfahrung von euch mit der Reparatur und reichen Spachtel und Lack aus, oder werden noch diverse Mittelchen benötigt?

Bin für jede Hilfestellung dankbar

Habe mir mal folgende Komponenten im Netz rausgesucht:
*Gelcoat Reparaturset 200 g*


----------



## Taxidermist (13. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Es scheint so, als ob du das richtige Material für die Reparatur gewählt hast.
Genau wie auch alles Notwendige in dem Set enthalten ist.
Wenn dir die Folie ausgeht, wirst du auch eine normale Haushaltsfolie verwenden können.
Aber du redest immer von Lack? 
Wenn dein Boot tatsächlich lackiert ist, dann musst du nach der Gelcoat
Reparatur, erst nachlackieren!
Das was du kaufen willst, ist ein Gelcoat auf Epoxid Basis und kein Lack.
Das Harz ist schon eingefärbt, wobei du eine der vorgegebenen Farben wählen musst, oder eben eine Abtönpaste dazu kaufen und beimischen.

Jürgen


----------



## Jungferntaler (13. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Hallo Jürgen, danke für die Antwort. Dann ist es ja ein all in one Produkt und ich müsste ggf. nur noch die Abtönpaste beimischen. Sorry wenn ich mich ein wenig dämlich anstelle, aber GFK Reparaturen sind für mich absolutes Neuland.

Was nehme ich denn am besten für die Stellen, wo ich nicht spachteln muss und einfach nur wieder weiße Farbe draufbringen will?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*



> Sorry wenn ich mich ein wenig dämlich anstelle, aber GFK Reparaturen sind für mich absolutes Neuland.


Wenn man noch nie mit solchen Materialien gearbeitet hat, ist es wohl normal, dass man unsicher ist!
Son Forum ist schließlich dazu da, Fragen zu stellen, deshalb nix dämlich!
Die Vorgehensweise ist aber bei den Produktinfos gut beschrieben.
Wichtig ist das Ausschleifen und über die Ränder Erweitern der Schadstellen und richtig trocken muss es dort auch sein.
Im Zweifel, vorsichtig mit Föhn erwärmen, trocknen!

http://www.segeln-magazin.de/sites/default/files/10Selbermachen-1009.pdf

Es gibt aber auch einige gute how to do Anleitungen auf der Tube!

Auch wenn du die Reparatur nicht so perfekt hinbekommst, macht es definitiv Sinn tiefe Kratzer/Risse im Gelcoat zu "versiegeln", weil das darunter liegende Glasfaser irgenwann Wasser zieht und sich unter der Oberfäche langfristg zerstört.
Stichwort Osmose, es gibt sogar einen (Schimmel)Pilz der im GFK gedeit!

Nachtrag:



> Was nehme ich denn am besten für die Stellen, wo ich nicht spachteln muss und einfach nur wieder weiße Farbe draufbringen will?



Dieses Gelcoat ist nicht spachtelbar, sondern von der Konsistenz eher Honig.
Allerdings kann man auch Gelcoat mit Verdickungsmitteln spachtelbar machen, ist dann aber immer noch schlecht zu schleifen.
Überall wo die Kratzer in die Tiefe gehen und bis an das Gewebe reichen ist Gelcoat das richtige Material, wo es nur oberflächlich ist, kannst du einen normalen KFZ Spachtel (Epoxid) verwenden und lackieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Jungferntaler (13. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Super, danke für die Tips!!!
Die PDF sieht ja schonmal super aus!

Also brauche ich für die anderen Stellen wo nix zu spachteln ist einfach nur gelcoat zum grundieren?! Nach möglichkeit mit Abtönpaste, damit ich nicht "lackieren" muss?!

EDIT:
Oder ist es dann doch Topcoat?

Wenn ich nicht auf der Arbeit wäre, würde ich mir ja diverse Videos angucken  Nach möglichkeit würde ich vor Mittag noch bestellen, damit es so schnell wie möglich da ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*



> Also brauche ich für die anderen Stellen wo nix zu spachteln ist einfach  nur gelcoat zum grundieren?! Nach möglichkeit mit Abtönpaste, damit ich  nicht "lackieren" muss?!


Ich würde dafür das gleiche Zeug nehmen, Ausschleifen und das Prozedre einhalten, musst du bei jeder Schadstelle gleichermaßen!
Wenn du es so wie in der PDF machst, dann ist alles richtig.
Wenn du ein perfektes Ergebnis willst, kannst du noch beim Hersteller des Bootes die RAL Farbnummer erfragen um die richtige Abtönung zu erreichen, zu bestellen.
Dann würde ich das Gelcoat in farblos bestellen!

Eine Rückmeldung/Bericht nach der Reparatur hier im Thread wäre nett!

Jürgen

P.S.: lass dich nicht vom Chefe erwischen, bei deinen Arbeitsaktivitäten!
Oder bist du Beamter?


----------



## Jungferntaler (13. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Ja stimmt schon, wenn man mal dabei ist.
Werde es bebildern und mich melden. In KW18 geht es spätestens los.

Sitze ganz gut in ner Ecke, nur für Videos ist es zu laut


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Der Unterschied zwischen Gelcoat udn Topcoat liegt in der Beimischung von Paraffin.

Paraffin erfüllt dabei den gleichen Zweck, den die Folie erfüllt.

Es sorgt für Luftabschluss, der zum Aushärten erforderlich ist.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Jungferntaler (13. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Ok danke. Habe ehrlich gesagt keine lust unten auch noch zu spachteln. Komme nicht so gut dran, da ich das Boot nicht aufbocken kann. Würde es denn jetzt reichen wenn ich die Stellen anschleife und weißen Topcoat draufpinsel?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Das hängt von der Tiefe der Schäden ab. Gelcoat ist nicht Faserverstärkt und damit sehr spröde.

Also 1- 1.5mm Stärke wird gehen, darüber hinaus wird die Gefahr von Abplatzungen immer größer.

Größere Machen würde ich ausspachteln, dafür kann man faserverstärkte Spachtelmassen nehmen wie Watertite und dann mit dem Gelcoatreparaturset die Oberfläche verschließen.


----------



## Jungferntaler (13. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*







So siehts drunter aus. Wohl besser doch spachteln


----------



## Jungferntaler (14. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Von Behnke gibts den Spachtel leider nur in grau. Habe mir jetzt den Spachtel in weiß auf Epoxy Basis bestellt. Sollte für meine zwecke absolut reichen


----------



## Jungferntaler (27. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Bin euch noch ne Antwort schuldig.
Bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis :-D vorher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nachher


----------



## Taxidermist (27. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Das Ergebnis sieht ja mal perfekt aus!

Jürgen


----------



## Jungferntaler (27. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Danke, hab zwar keine Struktur reinbekommen, aber bei ner Kante ja. Icht schlimm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Schön, gute Arbeit :vik:


----------



## Grizzl (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

was macht man wenn man einen ca 10 cm langen Riss im gfk boot hat und möchte es flicken ?


----------



## Jungferntaler (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Haste mal nen Foto?


----------



## Grizzl (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Ne leider nicht, ist am Rumpf, daher vermute ich dass es schwimmuntauglig sein könnte, hab es noch nicht geschafft es zu testen... .


----------



## Jungferntaler (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Dann gib mal ein paar mehr Infos. Wie breit, tief etc. Endweder Spachteln, oder aufdremeln und mit Glasfasermatten "flicken"


----------



## Trickyfisher (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Hallo die Runde
Ich häng mich da gleich mal mit einer frage drann.
Ich hab auch ein GFK Boot und überlege mir dort zum Welsfischen Rutenhalter zu montieren, also eigentlich zwei einfache Rohre.
Wie montier ich das am bsten? Einfach normale schrauben reindrehen? Oder mit Dübel? Oder doch besser die ganze Seite durchbohren und auf der anderen Seite Mutter mit Beilagscheibe?
Wie gesagt, sollte zu Welsfischen mit geschlossener Bremse taugen und nicht gleich rausgerissen werden, wenn mal ein Dicker abfährt.
Danke schon mal
Johannes


----------



## magut (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Frage hast selbst eigentlich schon beantwortet:q
richtig zuverlässig ist nur eine der Methoden#6
also schraub es gescheit feyt damit der Waller nicht deine Rute im Schlepp hat#h
LG
Mario


----------



## Blaupause (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*



Jungferntaler schrieb:


> Bin euch noch ne Antwort schuldig.
> Bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis :-D vorher
> Nachher


 

Hi, 

du hast jetzt Gelcoat/ Topcoat genommen oder eingefärbten Epoxy-Spachtel? Epoxy ist nicht UV-stabil und gilbt bei Sonneneinstrahlung aus und verliert auch seine Stabilität.
Optisch top Ergebnis, gerade die Kanten sind schwierig!


----------



## Blaupause (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*



Grizzl schrieb:


> was macht man wenn man einen ca 10 cm langen Riss im gfk boot hat und möchte es flicken ?


 
Dafür muss man wissen, wie der Riss entstanden ist.

1) Strukturschwaches Laminat darunter (lange durchnässt -> Osmose -> Laminat wird weich und bricht bei Belastungen). Das ist ein größerer Aufwand. Laminat von innen konisch schäften im Verhältnis 1:12 (1 cm tief, 12 cm in die Breite) und dann in mehreren Lagen neu laminieren (Epoxy+Glasfasermatten).

2) Einwirkung von außen (Treibholz gerammt oder so): Gut durchtrocknen lassen und dann mit einem Gelcoat-Repair-Kit flicken. Wenn noch Antifouling drüber kommt, kann man auch Eopxy-Spachtel nehmen, der ist leicher zu verarbeiten.

Mehr Infos bei Bedarf :m


----------



## Jungferntaler (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Reparaturen am GFK Boot*

Sorry für die späte Antwort. Leider überlesen... habe gelcoat verwendet. Bin ganz zufrieden damit. Mal gucken wie lange es hält. Habe bei diy immer so meine bedenken ;-)


----------

